# Your thoughts?



## grotime (Jun 5, 2008)

My state senate is currently looking at making it legal for medicinal uses, so I have a question for those of you with experience.


I have depression, anxiety and insomnia. For depression I have 
been on almost everything that you can imagine, but they don't
work with me. They make me sick to my stomach, and make my
insomnia worse. I have taken xanax for my anxiety, but that brings
up another problem, I am very addictive. I got a bit carried away
with them, so my doctor took me off of them. I am currently on
lexapro, which helps, but doesn't fix the problem. As for insomnia,
my dr wont put me on anything since he discovered that I am a
recovering alcoholic, and very addictive. He said that the last
thing I need is to get addicted to sleeping pills.

Without Marijuana, my heart beat races from anxiety. I lay in bed
for about 2-3 hrs not being able to sleep, and I just sit around obsessing
on everything that is wrong, making depression worse. When I am
high, my obsessive thoughts go away, I chill out which makes my
anxiety better, and I pass out quickly.  

So this being said, are these symptoms worthy of a medical card once
my state changes, if they do? I am in no way debilitated with cancer,
aids or any of the other chronic diseases that marijuana is used on, but it still helps more then I can explain. 

What are your thoughts? Will my dr, or a dr help me?  Will the state issue a card for
a situation like this?  Or will I have to continue to be a criminal?
Thanks for your thoughts,


----------



## lyfr (Jun 5, 2008)

IME, there will be doctors that specialize in medicinal marijuana(usually cause they got fed up with insurance companies addicting/not helping people).  the symptoms you describe are known to be helped by MJ.  they will know this. documentation from your primary care doc is always a help...your addictive personality is one more mark on your side as once you find what works you wont need to keep increasing doses till your in a living coma.


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 5, 2008)

Rober E. Sullivan MD can help you this is his phone number (916)978-9777
I got my card from him.


----------



## snuggles (Jun 5, 2008)

It's also safer than everything you mentioned. I am very similar to you, the depression has passed but mine wasn't chemical it was just a lot of stress. I am also 2.5 years off the juice and I can't sleep I'm manic at times too...not sleeping for days LOL. I am not you but it is good for me. I also have a highly addictive personality and MJ isn't so bad. Maybe we could help each other out.


----------



## grotime (Jun 6, 2008)

Did I mention that I have insomnia, haha.  Another night of
no sleep, oh well.  Hopefully my misery makes the lawmakers
sleep better.


----------

